# Cattleya walkeriana coerulea ‘SVO’



## Phred (Jun 7, 2021)

Another coerulea walker is blooming. This is a division I got from Fred a few years ago. It’s pretty nice and very fragrant before sunrise and into the morning.


----------



## SouthPark (Jun 8, 2021)

The green-yellow glow combined with the light purply pink is extremely nice. Nice photos!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 8, 2021)

very pretty.
Growing in scoria?


----------



## Guldal (Jun 8, 2021)

Nice, douce colouring - and two more flowers on their way! Good growing!


----------



## My Green Pets (Jun 8, 2021)

Beautiful, can I ask what leaves the white residue on the leaves? I use thiomyl and it does this, was curious if that's what it is.


----------



## Phred (Jun 8, 2021)

Thanks everyone for the nice comments.


My Green Pets said:


> Beautiful, can I ask what leaves the white residue on the leaves? I use thiomyl and it does this, was curious if that's what it is.


On occasion I add soluble gypsum to my fertigation water... it leaves a little white residue that easily wipes off.


----------



## h_mossy (Jun 8, 2021)

Nice size bloom for the size of the plant. Is this the usual size? 
I've never even tried to grow one of those.


----------



## abax (Jun 9, 2021)

Always 'Walker Beautiful'.


----------



## Phred (Jun 14, 2021)

The last two buds opened and I’m pretty happy with this walker.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 15, 2021)

What an inspiration!


----------



## GuRu (Jun 15, 2021)

Must tune into the choir....these flowers are a great sight.


----------



## Guldal (Jun 16, 2021)

Phred said:


> ... I’m pretty happy with this walker.


You ought to be! I would definately in your shoes!


----------



## Phred (Jun 22, 2021)

I received a JC/AOS on this plant Saturday. Recognized for the distinctiveness of the deep lavender over all of the segments and robust substance.


----------



## tomp (Jun 22, 2021)

Phred said:


> I received a JC/AOS on this plant Saturday. Recognized for the distinctiveness of the deep lavender over all of the segments and robust substance.


Congratulations!
I personally like the JC as it recognizes distinctive characteristics in cases where some “form” or other issues might preclude a “ typical “ quality award, Particularly for species that now have such a high bar.


----------



## Guldal (Jun 22, 2021)

Phred said:


> I received a JC/AOS on this plant Saturday.


Congrats on the award! 

The European award system, though, is a bit different than yours - so can anyone help with an explanation of what is meant by a JC?


----------

